# dating



## ArtificialSweetener

hello, please can somebody help? i really cannot speak any spanish (YET!) but i have recently met this spanish guy i really like, he sent me a message i am finding impossible to translate... i really want to learn the language and i intend on doing so, but can someone please help? its kinda urgent as i really want to reply...

_te quiero decir que eres una persona muy linda, tu forma de ser me encanta tu sonrisa me alegra el dia, tus ojos me ipnotisan y lo unico q pasa por mi mente es estar contigo, besar tus dulces labios y comerte lentamente... que rico_

please help, i would love to know what he's saying and if he's breaking up with me??!!!

xxx gracias


----------



## alexacohen

I want to tell you that you are a really nice person, I adore the way you are, your smile makes my day, your eyes hypnotize me and the only thing I can think of is to be with you, to kiss your sweet lips and to lick you slowly... how delicious.

It's written in bad Spanish, and translated to bad English.
But the meaning is quite clear.


----------



## Tampiqueña

No, he is not breaking up with you, it is a love note.


----------



## Txiri

No, he´s not breaking up with you, not any time soon.

"I want to tell you that you´re a lovely person, I love the way you are, your smile brightens my day, your eyes hypnotize, and the only thing that goes through my mind is to be with you, kiss your sweet lips and eat you up slowly ...  delicious"


----------



## MSanchezC

Hi ArtificialSweetener!
Welcome to WR!
Always try first in order to correct and help you, but....in this case, I only can say that NO, he doesn´t want to break up, he really likes you!!


----------



## Camilo1964

No, dear, he is falling in love with you more and more. Here is my attempt of translation:

_I want to tell you that you are a very cute (nice, pretty) person. I love the way you are. Your smile makes my day rejoice. Your eyes hypnotize me and the only thing that I can think about is to be with you, kiss your sweet lips and eat you slowly... delicious!!!_

Regards,

Camilo


----------



## ArtificialSweetener

thank you sooooo much, you've made my day )
i'm so grateful....

oh, wait, please please could you tell me how to say the following back to him... 

"thanks for your lovely message, i will miss you tomorrow too. see you thursday cutie"



looking forward to learning this language!

thanks again for your help guys
xxx


----------



## shoam

alexacohen said:


> I want to tell you that you are a really nice person, I adore the way you are, your smile makes my day, your eyes hypnotize me and the only thing I can think of is to be with you, to kiss your sweet lips and to lick you slowly... how delicious.
> 
> It's written in bad Spanish, and translated to bad English.
> But the meaning is quite clear.


 
HE's not saying "LICK YOU SLOWLY" that's much more sexual than the actual content. I'd say it's: "_*EAT YOU SLOWLY*_", this is said in a very romantic way.
 He misspelled HIPNOTIZAR, she wrote “ipnotizar”

He likes YOU!!!

_*¡aaah, el amorrrr!*_


----------



## alexacohen

"Gracias, es un mensaje muy bonito. Yo también te echaré de menos mañana. Te veo el jueves, cielo".

(You should open a new thread for the answer, really, you know).


----------



## alacant

I agree with Alexa. The meaning is clear. If you know what I mean.


----------



## alexacohen

shoam said:


> HE's not saying "LICK YOU SLOWLY" that's much more sexual than the actual content. I'd say it's: "_*EAT YOU SLOWLY*_", this is said in a very romantic way.
> He misspelled HIPNOTIZAR, she wrote “ipnotizar”


 
Ah, but I'm Spanish, you know.
I know perfectly well what a Spanish man means when he says "I'll eat you up".


----------



## Txiri

"Eat you" also is pretty direct and unambiguous. Which was why I opted for "eat you up"


----------



## alexacohen

Txiri...
There may be more ways than one to translate it... but...


----------



## ArtificialSweetener

you're making me blush ;o) but nice to know...
thanks


----------



## Txiri

I agree, Alexa.  "I want to kiss you all over", for one.  Licking sounds very "direct".


----------



## alexacohen

It *is* very direct, Txiri.


----------



## shoam

ArtificialSweetener:
Let's see: is he from Spain?


----------



## alexacohen

I understood he is, Shoam. At least she said he's Spanish.


----------



## ArtificialSweetener

oops, he's mexican, thought i wrote that, sorry guys


----------



## Txiri

alexacohen said:


> It *is* very direct, Txiri.


 
I understand that.

Maybe someone will come along from England and comment ... but in the US, for a man to go so far as to say he wants to lick you slowly, which is pretty daring and bold, he probably already has done so and wants to some more.  Otherwise, he might be a little bit more careful with his words.  (They do seem to be making the original poster "blush" ...) 

However, you can smother a small child with kisses, and say, "I could eat you up."  All it means to a child is "you´re so sweet, I could eat you."  Hence, an adult can take the phrase, an innocuous phrase on the surface of it, and apply it to an adult situation, without direct references to licking, sucking, or massaging any parts of the body of the recipient of the message.


----------



## alexacohen

Artificial Sweetener, if I may: 
What you said was: _"i have recently met this spanish guy i really like"._

But he's Mexican. He may speak Spanish, but that does not mean he likes to be taken for a Spaniard.

An Australian doesn't like to be taken for an Englishman.


----------



## ArtificialSweetener

i know, and that's not what i meant at all, please forgive me! it was a genuine typing error, i meant to type mexican but the word spanish came out! didnt mean to offend!!!


----------



## CarolMamkny

alexacohen said:


> Artificial Sweetener, if I may:
> What you said was: _"i have recently met this spanish guy i really like"._
> 
> But he's Mexican. He may speak Spanish, but that does not mean he likes to be taken for a Spaniard.
> 
> An Australian doesn't like to be taken for an Englishman.


 
Well.. that's the problem... A lot of people in the US use the term "Spanish" to denominate every single person that speaks Spanish.

oh!... and I agree with "eat you up"... It does sound less sexual and a bit more sweet


----------



## alexacohen

Txiri said:


> ... but in the US, for a man to go so far as to say he wants to lick you slowly, which is pretty daring and bold, he probably already has done so and wants to some more. Otherwise, he might be a little bit more careful with his words.


 
You are right and I was wrong, Txiri. When a _Spanish_ man says "te comeré" to a woman is as pretty daring and bold as "I'll lick you slowly" is in the US. Very sexual. 

But as the poster had said the man was Spanish, I wrote it as it should be understood in Spanish/Spain. With all its implications.
However, the boyfriend has turned out to be Mexican. I don't know if for a Mexican "te comeré" means simply "I'll kiss you all over".


----------



## CarolMamkny

alexacohen said:


> You are right and I was wrong, Txiri. When a _Spanish_ man says "te comeré" to a woman is as pretty daring and bold as "I'll lick you slowly" is in the US. Very sexual.
> 
> But as the poster had said the man was Spanish, I wrote it as it should be understood in Spanish/Spain. With all its implications.
> However, the boyfriend has turned out to be Mexican. I don't know if for a Mexican "te comeré" means simply "I'll kiss you all over".


 
¡Gente! 

Creo que es obvio en cualquier país que el chico y ella ya han tenido su  "cosa" por el sentido sexual de estas palabras en inglés como en español(sin querer faltar al respeto a nadie)  y que él usando estas palabras solo quiere reiterar que le gusta y quiere seguir haciendolo...  "te comeré" significa lo mismo para todos.


----------



## Txiri

It probably means the same thing in Mexico ...  

But a lot for me on word choice, depends on how well they know each other already.  In an environment of flirting, many men would be better off insinuating something like sex, than being unambiguously direct, and the key there, is how receptive the woman is to the suggestion of sex with him.  

Would a casual acquaintance say to you, "te comeré lentamente"?  Yet it could come from someone you just met last week, who´s interested in you and wants you to know that, hoping the relationship will go further ...  in any case, plenty of men in the USA are plenty direct, but it all depends on the woman hearing it ... whether she finds such a comment agreeable, or finds the man too pushy.


----------



## shoam

NO veo a un mexicano escribiendo algo asi, con ese sentido sexual! tengo esta idea de que son muy caballeros y cuidadosos de las apariencias.
...........................................................................
CURIOSIDAD muy curiosa:
*I’m Spanish*
Curioso como, si esto fuera leído por la mayoría de habitantes sajones o de habla inglesa en este país, USA, pensarían que esta persona (Spanish) es de México, Guatemala o El Salvador, pero no de España.
 
Bueno, esa es mi idea, al menos.


----------



## shoam

Tal vez se trate nada más de que en Argentina (donde creció un servidor) y en un contexto así, “te voy a comer” o “te quiero comer” sugiere algo dulce y no necesariamente sexual. Más bien romántico y alejado de lo meramente sexual. Por ejemplo, se le dice a un chico que “te voy a comer” o “te voy a comer a besos”. 
Mejor tener cuidado la próxima vez que conozca a una belleza de Andalucía, Granada o Bibao.


----------



## SDLX Master

There's no original reference to licking, so the first translator misled us all.

Still, the guy surely's got the hots for her.


----------



## Prometo

Sweet N Low,

Watch Out! This Guy Wants To Eat You! Run!


----------



## Tezzaluna

In my humble opinion, instead of delicious, I would use *yum* or *yummy*, only in keeping with the tone of the rest of the message.

Tezza


----------



## SDLX Master

Could that really be it? Still waiting for your yummy mails Tezzy.



Tezzaluna said:


> In my humble opinion, instead of delicious, I would use *yum* or *yummy*, only in keeping with the tone of the rest of the message.
> 
> Tezza


----------



## alexacohen

SDLX Master said:


> There's no original reference to licking, so the first translator misled us all.
> 
> Still, the guy surely's got the hots for her.


 
My excuses: the original poster misled me when she said her boyfriend was Spanish.
As I've said before, that's what a Spanish (and Spanish means born in Spain and having Spanish culture, not Mexican, or Peruvian, or Argentinian) man means whenever he says that to a woman.
We do not use words in the same way.
Or do I have to explain the difference between the verb "coger" here and in Argentina?

And Shoam: no, you can't say that to a woman here in Spain, unless you are pretty intimate with her. In ALL senses. And love is not implied.


----------



## shoam

alexacohen said:


> alexacohen said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said before, that's what a Spanish (and Spanish means born in Spain and having Spanish culture, not Mexican, or Peruvian, or Argentinian) man means whenever he says that to a woman.
> We do not use words in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SI, entiendo perfectamente, pero por más que uno insista, SPANISH en Estados Unidos de América, en su más que amplia mayoría, no significa ser originario, nacido, educado en España o portador de la cultura española. Si así es como se usa la palabrita, no es de gran utilidad esgrimir aspectos académicos y mucho menos llamar a la Santa Inquisición para que en juicio sumario, obligue a los plebeyos a cambiar usos y costumbres.
> Yo siempre explico el pormenor pero acá, en este país, los muy necios siguen llamando a los hombres y mujeres de México “SPANISH”. “Are you Spanish?”, me preguntan. Yo respondo que no, que soy argentino. Hay veces que estas personas de México ni siquiera hablan español, su lengua es el Mixteco o el Zapoteco hablado por millones en el estado de Oaxaca. Aún así, los angloparlantes les dicen SPANISH, nada más que porque vienen de México.
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración. Ya tenía yo alguna idea de que las palabras no son usadas de la misma manera y la verdad, me parece apasionante el asunto.
Click to expand...


----------



## alexacohen

shoam said:


> alexacohen said:
> 
> 
> 
> SI, entiendo perfectamente, pero por más que uno insista, SPANISH en Estados Unidos de América, en su más que amplia mayoría, no significa ser originario, nacido, educado en España o portador de la cultura española. Si así es como se usa la palabrita, no es de gran utilidad esgrimir aspectos académicos y mucho menos llamar a la Santa Inquisición para que en juicio sumario, obligue a los plebeyos a cambiar usos y costumbres.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoam, la persona que abrió el hilo no es de los Estados Unidos. Es de Inglaterra. *England. *
> Y los ingleses no se confunden de esa manera. Saben perfectamente lo que es España y lo que es México, o Argentina.
> Lo que piensen en los USA la gran mayoría de los estadounidenses no nos afecta ni a los ingleses, ni a los españoles.
> Te has pasado.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración. Ya tenía yo alguna idea de que las palabras no son usadas de la misma manera y la verdad, me parece apasionante el asunto
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No te lo aclaraba a tí, sino a SDLX Master. Ya pedí disculpas; ya aclaré
> que ese era el significado en ESPAÑA, y por qué lo traduje así. A qué seguir echándomelo en cara.
Click to expand...


----------



## alacant

Hi, artificial sweetener,

I´m english and have lived in Latin countries for quite a few years. If an english guy said these things you would think you were on the way to the altar/register office. As Alexa says she´s Spanish and she knows how to read it. Just remember the "love " word isn´t there. Hope it goes well. Good luck.


----------



## SDLX Master

alexacohen said:


> shoam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoam, la persona que abrió el hilo no es de los Estados Unidos. Es de Inglaterra.
> Y los ingleses no se confunden de esa manera. Saben perfectamente lo que es España y lo que es México, o Argentina.
> 
> No te lo aclaraba a tí, *sino a SDLX Master*. Ya pedí disculpas; ya aclaré
> que ese era el significado en ESPAÑA, y por qué lo traduje así. A qué seguir echándomelo en cara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, even though I knew you'd say it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eva Maria

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Gente!
> 
> Creo que es obvio en cualquier país que el chico y ella ya han tenido su "cosa" por el sentido sexual de estas palabras en inglés como en español(sin querer faltar al respeto a nadie) y que él usando estas palabras solo quiere reiterar que le gusta y quiere seguir haciendolo... "te comeré" significa lo mismo para todos.


 
Hahahaha, Carol! Creo que tras tu más que sincera franqueza, me temo que a la dulce y encantadora Sweetener se le habrán subido los colores a las mejillas, enrojecidas como un tomate, y ya no volverá por aquí! 

I agree with everyone! Puede tener un significado tanto sentimental como francamente sexual, dependiendo del tono en que se diga, creo. Tal vez el muchacho quería decir "te comería" y no "te comeré"; pienso que el matiz condicional implica romanticismo y el tiempo futuro sensualidad. 

EM


----------



## romarsan

Prometo said:


> Sweet N Low,
> 
> Watch Out! This Guy Wants To Eat You! Run!


 
Well, it depends... perhaps it is not a good advice. Perhaps de girl wants to stay and see what happens... 
En España, "te comería entera" o "te comería a besos" tienen una clara connotación sexual y de ardiente deseo, pero dependiendo de "como" se dice y según la actitud de quien los hace, puede quedar claro que la cosa no va a pasar de un comentario picante sin más o transmitir una intención de seguir avanzando...
Saludos envidiosos


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> Well, it depends... perhaps it is not a good advice. Perhaps de girl wants to stay and see what happens...
> En España, "te comería entera" o "te comería a besos" tienen una clara connotación sexual y de ardiente deseo, pero dependiendo de "como" se dice y según la actitud de quien los hace, puede quedar claro que la cosa no va a pasar de un comentario picante sin más o transmitir una intención de seguir avanzando...
> Saludos envidiosos


 
Admirada Rosalía,

Tu claro y acertado comentario resume muy bien las dos posibilidades que pudieron pasar por la cabeza y el cuerpo del ardiente/amoroso chico. Tal vez él quiso fundir ambos sentidos en una sola frase, para ahorrar tiempo a la vez que quedaba emotivo! 

No te doy besos para no añadir más leña al fuego,

EM

Prometo, 

Si a ti te dice una chica "I'm gonna eat you up", ¿saldrías corriendo? 

Haz caso de Rosalía! Tú déjate hacer lo que sea, mientras dé gusto!

Kissies,

EM

PS: Ya has vuelto a cambiar de avatar??????? I like this one, too. Y el anterior de la playa paradisíaca, también.


----------



## psychodelika star

ArtificialSweetener said:


> hello, please can somebody help? i really cannot speak any spanish (YET!) but i have recently met this spanish guy i really like, he sent me a message i am finding impossible to translate... i really want to learn the language and i intend on doing so, but can someone please help? its kinda urgent as i really want to reply...
> 
> _te quiero decir que eres una persona muy linda, tu forma de ser me encanta tu sonrisa me alegra el dia, tus ojos me ipnotisan y lo unico q pasa por mi mente es estar contigo, besar tus dulces labios y comerte lentamente... que rico_
> 
> please help, i would love to know what he's saying and if he's breaking up with me??!!!
> 
> xxx gracias


 

Ohhhh!!! come on!!!!...es solo algo romantico, una forma linda de escribir, no todo tiene que ir ligado con sexo. Esta frase tiene mil traducciones, dependiendo de la mente de cada cual. Pero no creo que para este hombre/muchacho/sardino/pelado signifique eso. Escribio algo demasiado romantico y lindo como para significar que se la quiere comer.


----------



## Prometo

*romarsan*,

_En España, "te comería entera" o "te comería a besos" tienen una clara connotación sexual y de ardiente deseo, pero dependiendo de "como" se dice y según la actitud de quien los hace, puede quedar claro que la cosa no va a pasar de un comentario picante sin más o transmitir una intención de seguir avanzando...
Saludos envidiosos _

No hay por qué estar envidiosa, tengo una amiga que quiere que los tres nos reunamos  y ahí, pues, te _Prometo__...  _"seguir avanzando"...   _;^) 

_Claro que sabes completamente bien que yo añadí el comentario en uno de mis pocos momentos sarcásticos.

Cuando fuí más inocente que hoy, si una chica me hubiera dicho eso, me imaginaría en una isla del Pacífico, observando a los caníbales... de eso viene mi chiste.

~

Aunque no tengo el honor de ser de España, para mí, comer es familia de mamar, chupar, lamer y querer y acariciar.. en un aposento de amor erótico...

Aquellos ilustres contribuyentes al foro que han optado por el infantil: "me como a ese niño por lindo" aparentemente están lejos del alcance de la hegemonía del inglés adonde es muy conocida la idea de "I wanna (want to) eat you" como una directa invitación al cunnilingus (o a una felación).

*Eva María*,

Dichosos los ojos, Ave María   ... Ayer eran solamente 4 mil y ya vamos por 4 1/3!

Conoces alguna chica "who is going to eat me up"?  Si ella cumple los requisitos [tiene que caminar el camino, no solo hablar la palabra ] , no hay peligro que yo vaya a huir... le haré caso a la naranjera.  Ahora, en cuanto a "correr"...

P.D. Tienes buen gusto en avatares y playas.. y ¿en qué más?


----------



## iwseeu

buenas a todos¡¡bueno tengo que decir que no estoy de acuerdo con los que piensan que ``comerte a besos´´esta ligado al sexo por lo menos en España no lo esta(por lo menos yo no pienso en eso cuando lo digo)y mucho menos creo que lo este en este contexto...creo que es una manera cariñosa de decirle que quiere besarla.

saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

Lonleyheart Prometo ("The heart is a lonely hunter"),



Prometo said:


> Aunque no tengo el honor de ser de España, para mí, comer es familia de mamar, chupar, lamer y querer y acariciar.. en un aposento de amor erótico...
> 
> Aquellos ilustres contribuyentes al foro que han optado por el infantil: "me como a ese niño por lindo" aparentemente están lejos del alcance de la hegemonía del inglés adonde es muy conocida la idea de "I wanna (want to) eat you" como una directa invitación al cunnilingus (o a una felación).


 
Lo tuyo no son los eufemismos, ni siquiera las metáforas! I appreciate your frankness in calling a spade a spade! (Ahora sí que ya no le volveremos a ver el pelo a la cariñosa Sweeter!)



			
				Prometo said:
			
		

> Eva María,
> 
> Dichosos los ojos, Ave María  ... Ayer eran solamente 4 mil y ya vamos por 4 1/3!
> 
> Conoces alguna chica "who is going to eat me up"? Si ella cumple los requisitos [tiene que caminar el camino, no solo hablar la palabra ] , no hay peligro que yo vaya a huir... le haré caso a la naranjera. Ahora, en cuanto a "correr"...
> 
> P.D. Tienes buen gusto en avatares y playas.. y ¿en qué más?


 
Ave, Prometo!

Conque llamando a mi querida Rosalía "la naranjera", eh? (Pues yo no la veo recogiendo naranjas, sino en una suntuosa "glasshouse" de un espléndido jardín o en un "drawing room" de una mansión señorial rodeada de exquisitas flores de azahar, orangey-fragranced, como la princesa de Neroli)

Y a mí cómo me llamarías? "La habera", por las "habas a la catalana"? 

Besos, erótico-amoroso!

Eva "Heartbreaker" Maria

PS: Si yo te contara...


----------



## romarsan

iwseeu said:


> buenas a todos¡¡bueno tengo que decir que no estoy de acuerdo con los que piensan que ``comerte a besos´´esta ligado al sexo por lo menos en España no lo esta(por lo menos yo no pienso en eso cuando lo digo)y mucho menos creo que lo este en este contexto...creo que es una manera cariñosa de decirle que quiere besarla.
> 
> saludos


Completamente de acuerdo contigo. No es una frase que suene demasiado fuerte ni excesivamente sexual por estos lares.


----------



## romarsan

Conque llamando a mi querida Rosalía "la naranjera", eh? (Pues yo no la veo recogiendo naranjas, sino en una suntuosa "glasshouse" de un espléndido jardín o en un "drawing room" de una mansión señorial rodeada de exquisitas flores de azahar, orangey-fragranced, como la princesa de Neroli)

Y a mí cómo me llamarías? "La habera", por las "habas a la catalana"? 

Besos, erótico-amoroso!

Eva "Heartbreaker" Maria

PS: Si yo te contara...


Jajaja, Eva, no cuentes, que luego todo se sabe...
Besazo
Y a ti Prometo, (hombre de palabra), un abrazo


----------



## Tezzaluna

My dear foreros,

I can't seem to tear myself away from this thread.  Yes, it's true that "comerse a alguien a besos" can be sweet, romantic, sexual, depending on where geographically the speaker/the audience is originally from, but I think we have to take into consideration the innocence, or lack thereof, of the recipient of such expression.

At one time I would have thought, "Oh, how sweet!"  Now, tainted by age, experience, cynicism, and a change in geographical location, I would heed Prometo's advice:  "Watch Out! This Guy Wants To Eat You! Run!" and indeed run, right into the guy's arms!  

I will now get off my soapbox.

Comiéndome todos a besos (the sweet kind),

Tezza


----------



## romarsan

Tezzaluna said:


> My dear foreros,
> 
> I can't seem to tear myself away from this thread. Yes, it's true that "comerse a alguien a besos" can be sweet, romantic, sexual, depending on where geographically the speaker/the audience is originally from, but I think we have to take into consideration the innocence, or lack thereof, of the recipient of such expression.
> 
> At one time I would have thought, "Oh, how sweet!" Now, tainted by age, experience, cynicism, and a change in geographical location, I would heed Prometo's advice: "Watch Out! This Guy Wants To Eat You! Run!" and indeed run, right into the guy's arms!
> 
> I will now get off my soapbox.
> 
> Comiéndome todos a besos (the sweet kind),
> 
> Tezza


Hi Sweet Tezza,
Las palabras son solo palabras, la edad nos da la experiencia de fijarnos en quien las pronuncia y como y después decidir si correr en una dirección o en la contraria.
Para mi la expresión que tantos "rios de teclado" ha hecho correr, es del tipo "dulce" porque la dulzura y la pasión más intensa, no tienen porque estar peleadas.
Un beso


----------



## Tezzaluna

My dearest *Rosalia* (Pardon the missing accents marks.  I would love to respond in Spanish, but on the laptop it is difficult to access the tildes),

You are so right.  Love, passion, and the whole nine yards can indeed co-exist.


*Artificial Sweetener,*

The bottom line is:  The guy is so into you.  You go girl.

Tezza


----------



## Prometo

*Sweetener*,
_
lo unico q pasa por mi mente es estar contigo, besar tus dulces labios y comerte lentamente... que rico

_Lo único que pasa por la mente del mexicano (nota que mexicano por la influencia del inglés -- ningun país nuestro, menos Puerto Rico, sufre tanto anglicismo):

(Ya sabes que en inglés (aunque tiene todos los significados) ha venido a ser "to eat" =   la práctica del sexo oral (en un contexto como este)... "eat you" e "eat you out" ambos se traducen "comerte"...)

*ESTAR CONTIGO y BESAR TUS DULCES LABIOS y COMERTE... LENTAMENTE .... ¡QUE RICO!



* 
Una de las maravillas del idioma es como se presta a la doble o triple interpretación.

Es más que posible que el citado mensaje tiene lugar en ciberia -- de un chat quizás, o un mensajero immediato.  En este mundo virtual, el chico quiere llegar a conquistar a su amada (a tí?), es decir, ora en silencio por una entrega total de su inglesita  a él, no excluyendo la pasión sexual...

No muy diferente a la vida real... adonde el señor tiene que acercarse a estos temas con sumo cuidado, a no ser que la chica se espante y todo sea perdido.

Este galán utiliza la lengua, eh, idioma para adelantar su agenda sentimental, pero debe andar de puntillas.... de esta manera, si surge sobresalto en la chiquilla (en tí?), el puede recurrir a la excusa que lo decía de una manera "dulce"... No el dulce que él quería golosear. 

En inglés, *Sweetener*, {ella está detrás la cortina, EM}, *BE WITH YOU and KISS YOUR SWEET LIPS and EAT YOU... SLOWLY ... MMM, DELICIOUS!

*Nada de "_comerte entera_"... Nada de "_comerte a besos_"... Los besos pertenecen a la previa etapa del proceso:  BESÓ LOS  DULCES LABIOS...

Entre paréntesis: LABIOS = LIPS = en USA "lips" pueden significar LABIA -- Puede ir preparando el escenario para la próxima escena... en la cual te va A COMER  

Va a comer -- muy pero que muy rico, lentamente, después de haberte besado en los labios  

~

Claro, todo depende de como respondas.  Las sabias te aconsejan que  concedas.


----------



## alexacohen

> Este galán utiliza la lengua, eh, idioma para adelantar su agenda sentimental, pero debe andar de puntillas.... de esta manera, si surge sobresalto en la chiquilla (en tí?), el puede recurrir a la excusa que lo decía de una manera "dulce"... No el dulce que él quería golosear.


Menos mal que lo has leído del mismo modo que yo, Prometo.

En *ESPAÑA* no es lo mismo "comerte a besos" que "comerte.... lentamente".
Ni en broma, vamos.
Ahorita, como el chavo es de Mexico, yo no digo nada más, que luego me acusan de llamar a la Santa Inquisición.
Para quemarme a mí, supongo.


----------



## Prometo

*Tezzaluna*_ ,

I can't seem to tear myself away from this thread_

It's such an intellectual theme, isn't it?  

_I would heed Prometo's advice:  "Watch Out! This Guy Wants To Eat You! Run!" and indeed run, right into the guy's arms!  

__ _INDEED!

You really are amazing because this is EXACTLY what I was *thinking* when I wrote this 

_ The bottom line is:  The guy is so into you.  You go girl.

_Yes, the BOTTOM line is certainly that.


----------

